# Help with new sub build (CSS)



## 134LRS (Jun 3, 2012)

Greetings everyone!

I am searching for advice on an upcoming sub build. I have recently finished my basement and am now setting up my HT. I currently have full range speakers up front that sound amazing enough on their own but need a little help in the bass department primarily when watching movies. DIY: Clearwave 4TSE and matching center channel

I made a big mistake and neglected to run wire for a sub to the other side of the room, so it will have to be located up front near the wall the TV is on. The down side is that this wall is only 10' wide with the staircase behind it. I have a 55" TV mounted in the center of the wall which only leaves approx 3' on either side of my component rack and main tower speakers for the sub. I really dont want to clutter this wall anymore than necessary. The main living area is large and open with 9' ceilings and approx 1200sqft. I want a sub that will perform in this space 50/50 HT/Music. Basically I don't want a huge footprint. 

Option 1:

I have thought about a sonotube design to reduce the footprint as much as possible. I've never heard one of these designs in person but hear good things.

My other option:

Behind the wall that my TV is mounted on is a closet with under the steps storage. There is plenty of room under there for a box that wouldn't clutter up the living area. My idea would be to cut a "pass-through" into the wall for the box and simply build a grill that would mount flush onto the drywall. This would keep things sleek and probably look cool also. In that configuration size wont be an issue.

I really like the CSS lineup. I am open to suggestions on what to go with here based on the design route I go with. I would probably want to tune to around 20hz

I also recently acquired a PE Bash 500 amp for free. It is unused and still in the box. A lot of people tend to prefer Oaudio, but this was a freebie. 

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## bgarcia17 (Jan 8, 2007)

Two quick thoughts...first, CSS is top notch all the way. Ordered a good bunch of stuff from them very recently, and product and CS was tops. You can't go wrong with them if you choose to go with one of their offerings. Second, you may be limited a bit if you choose to go with your 'sub in the closet' idea. Not too bad, but you will have to put your woofer and driver on the same side of your sub box, to properly get their output into your listening room. Not a big deal really, cuz you have flexibility in size and shape of your enclosure to suit your design goals. Just don't expect to be able to use one of CSS's PR designs.

Having said that, the Trio12 looks to be a very nice driver, and tuning to 20Hz should be no problem. But proper port/enclosure design will be key. You'll likely have to find a smart balance keeping driver excursion and port noise in check. You'll have to play with enclosure size to find the winning combo/compromise. Should be fun though.


----------

